# Just finished a new engine with a sun and planet gear :)



## BenPeake (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi everyone. I've just finished a new engine which features a sun & planet gear. Hope you like it! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ay7859S0AxE[/ame]


Thanks for watching,
Ben


----------



## mklotz (Jul 25, 2011)

A lovely engine indeed, Ben.

If you're selling these you might want to include a clip in the video that shows the gear motion in slow motion. Not everyone knows how a sun and planet works.

And thanks for the refined music. There's nothing worse than an elegant engine design corrupted with noisy, repulsive rock or western music.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jul 25, 2011)

Very nice Ben. So you plan on making 60 of them? Do you make them yourself or is it a team effort?

Accordion music would have been nice. 

The last scene was interesting where you had the lathe driving the engine and the engine charging up the compressor tank. 

-Trout


----------



## mklotz (Jul 25, 2011)

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> Accordion music would have been nice.



Definition of a gentleman...

Someone who knows how to play the accordion, but doesn't.


----------



## BenPeake (Jul 25, 2011)

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> Very nice Ben. So you plan on making 60 of them? Do you make them yourself or is it a team effort?
> 
> Accordion music would have been nice.
> 
> ...



61 Have been made, 1 for me, the rest for collectors. It was a solo effort. The engine is actually driving the lathe in that clip. If you look closely you can see that the belt to the spindle is disengaged.

You were right mklotz, several people have asked to see the Sun & Planet gear in slow motion  

Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jul 25, 2011)

BenPeake  said:
			
		

> The engine is actually driving the lathe in that clip. If you look closely you can see that the belt to the spindle is disengaged.



 *beer* *beer* *beer*


----------

